# HDMI audio with video card



## PhoShzzle

How do I get HDMI audio through one single connection from the video card?

so like I was just wondering how home theater pcs work if you just plug the TV to the video card. where does the audio play from?


----------



## BLKKROW

i cant think why you would want to get audio through a video card?

im just confused?


----------



## PhoShzzle

So i only have to have one connection from the pc to the TV


----------



## BLKKROW

ummm what you would need is to have the HDMI to the tv for the video.

then you would need something like this:

http://www.computercablestore.com/6_...b_PID2278.aspx

so you can take the audio from the computer to the Right and Left Composite to the TV


----------



## smoke12291

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PhoShzzle* 
How do I get HDMI audio through one single connection from the video card?

so like I was just wondering how home theater pcs work if you just plug the TV to the video card. where does the audio play from?

the best way would be to have an HDMI plug on your video card.
some cards do come with them.

have you already bought a video card and want to run audio from that?

EDIT:
first card that came to mind, EVGA 9800 gx2


----------



## Penicilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PhoShzzle* 
How do I get HDMI audio through one single connection from the video card?

so like I was just wondering how home theater pcs work if you just plug the TV to the video card. where does the audio play from?

Depends on what video card you have.

Most ATI cards after the 2600 series could play 7.1 surround through HDMI.


----------



## BLKKROW

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Penicilyn* 
Depends on what video card you have.

Most ATI cards after the 2600 series could play 7.1 surround through HDMI.

i didnt know this interesting......

when i hook my computer up to my HD tv i have to run a s-video splitter out my video card which turns into the HD Component and then 30 feet of component cables to the back of my tv then i have to run a 3.5mm to a R/L Component splitter, then 30 feet of of that into the back of my tv.

so after doing awhile you get used to it. so your HDMI cable plus maybe 2 component should be easy


----------



## smoke12291

EVGA 9800 gx2
Sapphire 3650 low profile
Diamond 3650 1gb
Asus 3450 low profile
MSI 9500 gt
PALIT 3850 1gb
PowerCooler 3870x2
Palit 9600gt <- interesting..

these are just a few, i've included a pretty good price range.
if you're are looking to buy one for your main rig or for an HTPC you should be able to find on here in your budget


----------



## scottath

Only the ATI HD series [HD38xx and HD48xx] have audio over HDMI - none of the Nvidia cards do yet i don't believe

My old card - HD3870 - has a sound chip on the board and you set it as defualt in windows and it plays the audio though the audio channels on a HDMI cable


----------



## smoke12291

Quote:


Originally Posted by *scottath* 
Only the ATI HD series [HD38xx and HD48xx] have audio over HDMI - none of the Nvidia cards do yet i don't believe

My old card - HD3870 - has a sound chip on the board and you set it as defualt in windows and it plays the audio though the audio channels on a HDMI cable

see my post above









and there are TONS more of these types of cards on newegg.


----------



## PhoShzzle

oh wow okay thanks,

what kind of parameters should i be looking for on newegg under advanced search?


----------



## smoke12291

you should look through your price range until you find one you like and for what you need and then post it back here so we can approve/get a better one for a better price


----------



## skydeaner

my msi 9600gt does it. I don't use it though, i still use my soundcard digital out to my amp. Something i just don't trust about that tiny unshielded cable inside my pc..


----------



## kennymester

^ That is not the case with ATI just to clarify. The 38XX series from ATI can only do 5.1 through HDMI, but the new 48XX series can put out up to 7.1 audio.


----------



## vgplayer

New ATI cards will output video and audio through HDMI port. NVIDIA cards will only do video through HDMI port.


----------



## noobdown

Quote:


Originally Posted by *smoke12291* 
EVGA 9800 gx2
Sapphire 3650 low profile
Diamond 3650 1gb
Asus 3450 low profile
MSI 9500 gt
PALIT 3850 1gb
PowerCooler 3870x2
Palit 9600gt <- interesting..

these are just a few, i've included a pretty good price range.
if you're are looking to buy one for your main rig or for an HTPC you should be able to find on here in your budget










Quote:


Originally Posted by *smoke12291* 
you should look through your price range until you find one you like and for what you need and then post it back here so we can approve/get a better one for a better price









i agree

the 9800gtx aswell has this option. 2 little wires that hook up to the vga and hdmi spdif header on the motherboard. dvi to hdmi cable and volia sound through vga signal.


----------



## Offsprung

I often wondered why you would want a second audio card and what quality one would have provided by the video card. Currently I use optical to a home entertainment system. But there is a DVI to HDMI adapter that has 1/8 mini jack to jump audio from back panel to adapter and feed it to hdmi cable.


----------

